# New from CT



## JoeyM (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey all, just wanted to say hello and get my foot in the door. I've been reading these boards for about 3 months now and I finally signed up, been lifting for about a year and a half with no help from roids, or ph's (though I'm about to start a cycle of ph soon) This site has helped me in a lot of ways these past 3 months and I just want to say thanks for all the hard work people have put into this site and for all the helpful information. 

Peace,
Joe


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

Welcome to IM Joe......


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2004)

JoeyM welcome to IM!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 3, 2004)

welcome buddy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 3, 2004)

Welcome JoeyM!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

Welcome and where in CT are you?


----------



## JoeyM (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Welcome and where in CT are you?



I live in Meriden, CT about 20 minutes south from Hartford almost in the middle of the state.


----------



## Flex (Jan 3, 2004)

i'm in south windsor...how old are ya bro....


----------



## JoeyM (Jan 3, 2004)

22 soon to be 23 this June...yourself?


----------



## Flex (Jan 3, 2004)

22 soon to be 23 in may haha

you in college? i'm at UConn

(p.s.--nice pic bro..... "If i throw a dog a bone, i don't want to know if it tastes good" hahaha great flick)


----------



## JoeyM (Jan 3, 2004)

nah I left CCSU at like my Sophmore year and started to take computer classes, college wasn't doing it for me   so I started to take up weightlifting, it got me into doing something more constructive and productive rather than staying up every night and drinking my face off and eating shit like I did up at school. 
Thanks for the comp. on the pic  one of my favorite movies, ever


----------



## Flex (Jan 3, 2004)

ya, i know alot of kids that go to CCSU, but its kind of a shithole.
its good you got into BB'ing, its a great thing. 
alright, well welcome to IM brotha, talk to ya later....


----------



## JoeyM (Jan 3, 2004)

Peace man


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> I live in Meriden, CT about 20 minutes south from Hartford almost in the middle of the state.



I know EXACTLY where that is!  I was looking for Wachovia Bank and found not 1 but 4 of them in Meriden!!!!  Way to spread out the Wachovia Banks in CT..... Wachovia, Inc.!!!!  LMAO!!!!  You see that I'm not blaming CT for that!  Let's see.  1 in Downtown Hartford, 4 in Meriden.  And that is all folks!  

Anyway, I usually come up to visit friend's in Berlin, CT/New Britain/Newington!  I lived there a long time ago but not for long.  But my mother used to live there and my sister lives there currently!


----------



## JoeyM (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I know EXACTLY where that is!  I was looking for Wachovia Bank and found not 1 but 4 of them in Meriden!!!!  Way to spread out the Wachovia Banks in CT..... Wachovia, Inc.!!!!  LMAO!!!!  You see that I'm not blaming CT for that!  Let's see.  1 in Downtown Hartford, 4 in Meriden.  And that is all folks!
> 
> Anyway, I usually come up to visit friend's in Berlin, CT/New Britain/Newington!  I lived there a long time ago but not for long.  But my mother used to live there and my sister lives there currently!



 yeah that's all Meriden really has are banks, a shit load of pharmacies and a mall, pretty boring city to live in.


----------



## sicpecher (Jan 3, 2004)

i'm in ct too! simsbury...but i go to school at the Uconn branch in Torrington.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> ya, i know alot of kids that go to CCSU, but its kind of a shithole.




HEY!  I have a degree from CCSU!   


  

Welcome to IM, JoeyM!  I live in Newington, grew up in Southington.  I do a 40 mile bike ride that takes me through Meriden....right through downtown and through Hubbard Park.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> yeah that's all Meriden really has are banks, a shit load of pharmacies and a mall, pretty boring city to live in.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sicpecher *_
> i'm in ct too! simsbury...but i go to school at the Uconn branch in Torrington.



Wow!  My family used to live in Torrington (but no long though) (Military)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

Welcome


----------

